# Golf Depot Chester - anyone had issues with before?



## lordingsy (May 1, 2012)

Evening all. I ordered a putter from theses guys last Wednesday on the hope of it arriving by the weekend. I sent a polite email asking for a tracking number once dispatched as parcel farce struggle to deliver to my flat as they can't get in. I emailed both addresses on there website since Friday and I have not had a single response. I made calls during there advertised opening hours on saturday, Sunday, Monday and today. The phone has not been picked up once.

I decided to ring parcel farce when I got home from work and low and behold they have a parcel for me! Fantastic or so I thought. As soon as I left the house to collect it I had this voice in my head saying " I bet they have sent the wrong one and it's going to be nightmare trying to get a return"

So home I go and yes they have sent the wrong putter. I am absolutely fuming and concerned that I am not going to get my money back or be able to return it. 

I appreciate everyone makes mistakes just hope mine wasn't using golf depot.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 1, 2012)

they are hit and miss by all accounts. I have purchased off them several times with no issue while others have had the same problems as you.

Hope you get it sorted. (what putter was it and what did they send)


----------



## James' Slice (May 1, 2012)

They are hit and miss indeed ! They have gone down hill recently went in today just to pick up a few bits and bobs stock is not as good as it used to be and also very expensive on the whole and there delivery is always a bit of a lottery had a few mares when ordering online !


----------



## lordingsy (May 1, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Hope you get it sorted. (what putter was it and what did they send)
		
Click to expand...

It was the never compromise sub 30 type 40 I ordered. Sent the sub 30 type 30. I'll get it sorted even if it means driving from Middlesbrough to chester and causing a bit of havoc.


----------



## lordingsy (May 2, 2012)

Just an update if any is interested. Rang many times over the course of today. No answer. Left the phone continuously ringing when I was my dinner when the call disconnected and was then left off the hook for a while. No answer again at the end of the day. 

Very disappointed to say the least. 

I'll certainly be sticking with my local pro for clubs now.


----------



## Allan (Aug 25, 2012)

Very disappointed with my visit here today... I'm just starting out, and though I have an idea of what I want, I thought I'd get some further guidance from a professional sales assistant. That was just not the case! One of the three sales assistants one was more interested in continuing a txt conversation on his phone (and he was still on it when I left 20 minutes later), one was staring off into space, and the one I got obviously didn't have a clue what stock he had (I asked about second hand clubs). The stock display is a total mess - for exampe the shoes are not arranged by size... it's like they get a delivery and pile them roughly in the same shelf area. If any of the Golf Depot managers read this - cummon guys - put a rocket up your staff and get your shop sorted! I went in with a few hundred pounds which I would have hapilly spent if your staff had been at all interested in taking my money - needless to say it stayed in my pocket! My verdict? Unprofessional staff and a mess of a store. I will be spending my money elsewhere.


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just thought I would share some of opinions and my more â€œtoxicâ€ experiences of the Chester Golf Depot with you all. Over the past three years I have been a frequent visitor to this shop as they have a decent selection of used clubs. I have never been happy with the way the staff speak to people in fact, in my opinion they have the worst customer service levels I have experienced (in any shop i have visited). My recent experience was about par for the course with the place when the owner of the shop literally snatched about Â£50.00 worth of gear out my hands (that I was about to pay for at the till) and dragged me by my shoulder out of his shop because I had said â€œNOâ€ to paying Â£5 for an empty iron set box I had enquired about. I was man handled out the door, in front of about 7 other customers as he shouted something like â€œso you think Iâ€™m trying to rip you off ??? Iâ€™ve got to pay for the boxes and so will you !! â€œ. Made me feel like I had been caught stealing. There was me thinking i was doing the guy a favour trying to buy a used iron box off him.

As I am sure you can imagine I will never be going near the shop again and neither will any of my friends or family.


----------



## stevelev (Oct 19, 2012)

I've just emailed them to let them know that they are getting plenty of negative feedback and before long will be a victim of their own lack of customer service skills.

I bet they pay no attention and soon go out of business. Sounds and looks like a pound shop of golf, and being from St Helens I know a bit about pound shops,


----------



## Val (Oct 19, 2012)

The shop is like an old warehouse full of kit (in fact I suppose thats exactly what it is). Im in it every few months when in the area, it's ok as it goes, some bargains and some relics kicking around.


----------



## Fader (Oct 19, 2012)

I bought a strong TM RBZ 3 Wood from them recently, which I've since sold on.

Have to say their customer service was attrocious, and the product they sent me wasn't in half as good nick as they claimed it to be(Ex Demo club, but you don't expect it to be so badly conditioned as it was despite their claims on the sale of it condition be ing A1). So much so that when I sold it on 3 days after it arrived without hitting it, I took a rather large loss on the chin. When I emailed them about the poor condition, and delivery time, well lets just say over a month later still awaiting even an automated response


----------



## GB72 (Oct 19, 2012)

I had the same putter problem, ordered one and the wrong model was sent. Gave up trying to send it back so sold it on.


----------



## cookelad (Oct 19, 2012)

Valentino said:



			The shop is like an old warehouse full of kit (in fact I suppose thats exactly what it is). Im in it every few months when in the area, it's ok as it goes, some bargains and some relics kicking around.
		
Click to expand...

It's a great store if you know exactly what you want and have no need for customer service!


----------



## walshawwhippet (Oct 19, 2012)

I deliver to the Tesco at Sealand, (which is just round the corner) and was thinking of popping in here. After reading this lot though i think i'll give it a miss. Thanks for the heads up guys/gals. :thup:


----------



## cookelad (Oct 19, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			I deliver to the Tesco at Sealand, (which is just round the corner) and was thinking of popping in here. After reading this lot though i think i'll give it a miss. Thanks for the heads up guys/gals. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've had plenty of stuff from them instore in the past - balls, clothes and clubs - some great kit in there but don't expect the customer service you get anywhere else!


----------



## Val (Oct 19, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			I deliver to the Tesco at Sealand, (which is just round the corner) and was thinking of popping in here. After reading this lot though i think i'll give it a miss. Thanks for the heads up guys/gals.
		
Click to expand...

It's worth a visit :thup:


----------



## walshawwhippet (Oct 19, 2012)

Its spaldos' post that has me concerned.
The wife says i can be abit like a bulldog on a short lease somedays. If some clown treated me this way in public, i doubt i would have the ability to behave with such dignity and restraint. Hats off to you spaldo.


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Oct 20, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			Its spaldos' post that has me concerned.
The wife says i can be abit like a bulldog on a short lease somedays. If some clown treated me this way in public, i doubt i would have the ability to behave with such dignity and restraint. Hats off to you spaldo.
		
Click to expand...


I know i was beyond shocked when it happened and i still to this day look back and think i should of mentioned it to the police or taken it into my own hands. Kinda glad tho i let my feet do the talking and have never been near the place again. If you go in just avoid the owner of the shop (the guy with the Stanley blade looking scar across his cheek)


----------



## walshawwhippet (Oct 20, 2012)

Spaldo_2012 said:



			I know i was beyond shocked when it happened and i still to this day look back and think i should of mentioned it to the police or taken it into my own hands. Kinda glad tho i let my feet do the talking and have never been near the place again. If you go in just avoid the owner of the shop (the guy with the Stanley blade looking scar across his cheek)
		
Click to expand...

Mmm.. why am i not surprised? :smirk:
Obviously one of life's diplomats.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 20, 2012)

I think as people have said, it depends on what you are after. I use Golf Depot for balls mainly and just placed an order with them about an hour ago as they are doing a dozen Z-Stars XV's for Â£20. For that cash, I don't care how crap the service is, their delivery is normally really slow but as I'm in no hurry it's not a concern.


----------



## balaclava (Oct 21, 2012)

I can confirm pretty much what has been said here.  I ordered a black top from them and they sent me a white one.  I called them and they more told me I was being "too pickie"!  I posted it back asking for a refund, they said they never received it!  That said, I've bought a couple of other bits from them, balls and stuff on offer and they were a good price.  Don't expect any 'customer service' or any after sales service and expect a fight if you want to return anything for ANY reason.


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Another thing to watch out for in this shop is the " add on sale" of club head covers to the original cost of the golf club . ie say a Callaway driver is costing Â£99.99 in the shop and on web site he will try and make you pay extra for the head cover. The owner of the shop is notorious for this and i have even seen his friends or other staff members laughing by his side when a customer asks for a club and he says " will you be wanting a head cover with that club" ???

Your best bet is to find the offer they have on the Golf Depot website that will usually state that a head cover is included in the deal,print it off and take it in the shop. If you do this the staff have to back down and accept its covered in the cost of the club.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd ram the club down his throat if him and his mates where taking the piss... No I really would!!!


----------



## Val (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd walk out if that was the case.


----------



## gdc (Dec 28, 2012)

This shop is relatively local to my club. 
It is a standing joke how bad the service is from the owner - he is reknowned for being aggressive.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 28, 2012)

Not the only shop that tries to charge or a headcover. Direct Golf in Peterborough tried that on me. Not been back since, not even for a pack of tees. Especially odd as DG Cambridge do not charge.


----------



## JCW (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi , I have a full time job and i also have a small business , times are hard , I  can`t for the life of me understand why people buy from these people on the internet , local pro is a small business so give them a chance to match the price and its a face to face thing and you buying something you have seen and in many cases tried or tested the demo and if not happy you give it back , you wont get all these problems this way  , the sites with these problems are all in trouble so they get your money 1st and you then HOPE you get what you ordered, they tell you anything to get your business , not all of them but its on the increase this poor service due to the recession , help the small and local business otherwise there will be none


----------



## Val (Dec 28, 2012)

JCW said:



			Hi , I have a full time job and i also have a small business , times are hard , I  can`t for the life of me understand why people buy from these people on the internet , local pro is a small business so give them a chance to match the price and its a face to face thing and you buying something you have seen and in many cases tried or tested the demo and if not happy you give it back , you wont get all these problems this way  , the sites with these problems are all in trouble so they get your money 1st and you then HOPE you get what you ordered, they tell you anything to get your business , not all of them but its on the increase this poor service due to the recession , help the small and local business otherwise there will be none
		
Click to expand...

This mob do this in their shop, not just the internet


----------



## tyke (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't touch them with a barge pole, absolute bunch of cowboys, place an order that never arrives, contact them and get fobbed off, this is a company that really does not do customer service.


----------



## Sion (Dec 28, 2012)

I would never buy from this      again. Got a pair of Nike trousers from there, the label had 34/32 (didn't try them on coz I have other Nike trousers in that size) but they were 38/32. Took them back and the owner basically told me to           off in front of my 6 year old boy and told me they were worn so no refund!! I asked politely to listen to me and he was so arrogant I could of hit him, I'm not a angry/violent person but he is a guy I could easily windmill if he got I'm my way!!!! He has a lot of tat in there,' buy cheep buy twice'.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 29, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'd ram the club down his throat if him and his mates where taking the piss... No I really would!!!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Daveyboy.You should try Golf Centre in Solihull/Shirley on the Stratford Road. He did a great deal for me last Saturday, and said if I wasn't happy with the club,I could have my old club back or choose anotherI ttok him at his word and have chosen another one at no extra cost and has said the same thing. I've spoken to a few lads, and they all say he's a great bloke. Will be using him from now on. Well worth the 30 min drive.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 29, 2012)

Cheers mate ill have to have a look &#128077;


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Dec 31, 2012)

gdc said:



			This shop is relatively local to my club. 
It is a standing joke how bad the service is from the owner - he is reknowned for being aggressive.
		
Click to expand...


Check out my previous run in with the owner of the shop when i used to go in there (page 1 of this thread)


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sion said:



			I would never buy from this      again. Got a pair of Nike trousers from there, the label had 34/32 (didn't try them on coz I have other Nike trousers in that size) but they were 38/32. Took them back and the owner basically told me to           off in front of my 6 year old boy and told me they were worn so no refund!! I asked politely to listen to me and he was so arrogant I could of hit him, I'm not a angry/violent person but he is a guy I could easily windmill if he got I'm my way!!!! He has a lot of tat in there,' buy cheep buy twice'.
		
Click to expand...



I just canâ€™t believe the arrogance of the guy! He really is unbelievable when you see it in person! 
I didnâ€™t tell my GF about my past disastrous experiences in there (and that I would never give them another penny) and she went and bought me a RBZ driver from there a few weeks ago for a Xmas surprise (Â£124.99 â€“ new). Literally the first time I used it the head started rattling on it and was told by a pro that a piece of resin has broken off in the club head and that i need to get it replaced.  I am going to have to go straight to Taylormade over the matter because I will end up laying him out cold if I go back in the shop and he starts using his "arrogant charm"  and arguing with me over the matter.

Best advice is avoid the place like the plague


----------



## Sion (Jan 1, 2013)

Spaldo_2012 said:



			I just canâ€™t believe the arrogance of the guy! He really is unbelievable when you see it in person! 
I didnâ€™t tell my GF about my past disastrous experiences in there (and that I would never give them another penny) and she went and bought me a RBZ driver from there a few weeks ago for a Xmas surprise (Â£124.99 â€“ new). Literally the first time I used it the head started rattling on it and was told by a pro that a piece of resin has broken off in the club head and that i need to get it replaced.  I am going to have to go straight to Taylormade over the matter because I will end up laying him out cold if I go back in the shop and he starts using his "arrogant charm"  and arguing with me over the matter.

Best advice is avoid the place like the plague
		
Click to expand...

Let us know how you get on with a replacement, the only problem you might have is he probably isn't a authorised Taylor made dealer. If he isn't then they won't replace it for you. A friend of mine kracked the face of his Taylor made driver after a month and they wouldn't replace it for that reason!! Good luck, hope you get it sorted. Let us know what happens.


----------



## CJTM2013 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have been to this store before, thought it was good until I released how desperate they are for you to part with your hard earned. I cannot stand being, quizzed on what you need, just so they can offer you something in return for cash. I know its a business, but you may as well stand outside, throw your cash inside, while they throw a few clubs back at you. 

Its a good store, but the staff seem to ruin it some what.


----------



## stuartsewell60@hotmail.co (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes I M HAVING PROBLEMS WITH THIS GOLF DEPOT . ORDERED FLATJOY SHOES 3 WEEKS AGO PAID FOR . STILLNOT ARRIVED , NO REPLY TO EMAIL .NO ANSWER PHONE.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I use this store quite regular,and have never had a problem,prices are very good and they hold ample stock,some of the stock is  rubbish,like px clubs (loads of them) but you really need an idea of what you want before going in because you can wander around for ages just looking,prices also vary inside the store,one item may be priced at Â£99 whilst another item (same product) may be priced at Â£79,people on this forum who have entered the store will know what I mean,but after reading some of the comments on here I would never buy online from them.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 8, 2013)

stuartsewell60@hotmail.co said:



			Yes I M HAVING PROBLEMS WITH THIS GOLF DEPOT . ORDERED FLATJOY SHOES 3 WEEKS AGO PAID FOR . STILLNOT ARRIVED , NO REPLY TO EMAIL .NO ANSWER PHONE.
		
Click to expand...

Just report them to trading standards if you have no joy. Take along copies of all your emails and give them the link to this page.


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sion said:



			Let us know how you get on with a replacement, the only problem you might have is he probably isn't a authorised Taylor made dealer. If he isn't then they won't replace it for you. A friend of mine kracked the face of his Taylor made driver after a month and they wouldn't replace it for that reason!! Good luck, hope you get it sorted. Let us know what happens.
		
Click to expand...

Taylormade arenâ€™t coming out of this whole thing with any credit I have to say. I have been trying to ring them over the past two weeks and canâ€™t get to speak to anyone and have sent an email explaining that I have bought a defective club and they havenâ€™t bothered replying to me.
Another local store has kindly said that they will send the club directly back to Taylormade for me but Iâ€™m yet to hear anything back yet.

Iâ€™m regretting buying a Taylormade product now (never had a single quality problem with Callaway or Ping).

Think it will be my last


----------



## RikB (Jun 15, 2013)

Ordered shoes and polo shirt from GolfDepot, delivery was quick but they managed to send me a slipover and not the polo shirt I ordered. I have e-mailed twice, tried the phone almost every day and even sent a complaint letter by mail with no response to any. If this is the level of customer service you can expect from this company then I would advise shopping elsewhere. I will never use this company again and will also advise anyone that will listen to avoid them too.                                                                         Customer service means a lot to customers and they will prove this by shopping elsewhere!


----------



## Val (Jun 15, 2013)

This is a decent enough shop but a horrible online shopping outfit. I use them only when I'm in the area, bought a pair of FJ sports with boa lacing system a few weeks ago for Â£69 so they are cheap enough. Cheap and good don't always go hand in hand though.

We can do good but not cheap
We can do cheap but not good

Always worth remembering


----------



## Rob the dog (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi i purchased shoes from them in March they sent the wrong size, was asked to return and did so, so far no reply, no refund, nothing thinking of going to take a trip there! Never had such bad service DO NOT USE THEM, I feel they are not liagite.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Sep 13, 2013)

Is Golf Depot owned by the guy who was on here dissing Fore24 previously and recommending his own company in posts? Or was that someone else?


----------



## Sion (Sep 13, 2013)

Rob the dog said:



			Hi i purchased shoes from them in March they sent the wrong size, was asked to return and did so, so far no reply, no refund, nothing thinking of going to take a trip there! Never had such bad service DO NOT USE THEM, I feel they are not liagite.
		
Click to expand...

If your thinking of going there expect a mouthful of abuse off the owner, I has a similar problem and got sent packing!! Went to trading standards in the end. Cowboys!!! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

I just wouldn't even bother running the risk of buying anything from there! If it doesn't fit the owner will refuse to swap it, if its faulty the owner will refuse to replace it and if you buy online they will send you the wrong item and they NEVER EVER EVER ANSWER THE PHONE!!!!!

I have actually been in the shop in the past and heard the owner tell a young lad working in there to "forget answering the phone!"

why risk it when you can go somewhere else to spend your hard earnt


----------



## markgs (Dec 20, 2013)

Spaldo_2012 said:



			Just thought I would share some of opinions and my more â€œtoxicâ€ experiences of the Chester Golf Depot with you all. Over the past three years I have been a frequent visitor to this shop as they have a decent selection of used clubs. I have never been happy with the way the staff speak to people in fact, in my opinion they have the worst customer service levels I have experienced (in any shop i have visited). My recent experience was about par for the course with the place when the owner of the shop literally snatched about Â£50.00 worth of gear out my hands (that I was about to pay for at the till) and dragged me by my shoulder out of his shop because I had said â€œNOâ€ to paying Â£5 for an empty iron set box I had enquired about. I was man handled out the door, in front of about 7 other customers as he shouted something like â€œso you think Iâ€™m trying to rip you off ??? Iâ€™ve got to pay for the boxes and so will you !! â€œ. Made me feel like I had been caught stealing. There was me thinking i was doing the guy a favour trying to buy a used iron box off him.

As I am sure you can imagine I will never be going near the shop again and neither will any of my friends or family.
		
Click to expand...

I would have broke is noise


----------



## chris661 (Dec 20, 2013)

markgs said:



			I would have broke is noise
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: I don't even know what this means :rofl:


----------



## markgs (Dec 20, 2013)

chris661 said:



			:rofl: I don't even know what this means :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Neither do i


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2013)

People looking for cheap deals keep these sort of places going 

Don't buy from them and maybe they might re think their interactions with customers


----------



## JCW (Dec 21, 2013)

IF  this place was a online takeaway selling food and you had to pay  up front , would you order from them , order fried rice and get fried noodle , order pork and get seafood which you cant eat , course you would not so why you guys still doing it ...............buy local from your pro or any other local pro ....................EYG


----------



## markgs (Dec 21, 2013)

Valentino said:



			This is a decent enough shop but a horrible online shopping outfit. I use them only when I'm in the area, bought a pair of FJ sports with boa lacing system a few weeks ago for Â£69 so they are cheap enough. Cheap and good don't always go hand in hand though.

We can do good but not cheap
We can do cheap but not good

Always worth remembering 

Click to expand...

If you want best of both worlds get AG to price match therm there customer services are good. I did it last week got them to price match a pair of adidas adizero for 30 pounds after one of the guys put the alert on here. Happy day


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 21, 2013)

markgs said:



			If you want best of both worlds get AG to price match therm there customer services are good. I did it last week got them to price match a pair of adidas adizero for 30 pounds after one of the guys put the alert on here. Happy day
		
Click to expand...

Tried this three weeks ago and my local AG refused to price match on a pair of shoes.......


----------



## kmdmr1 (Dec 21, 2013)

I live quite local to this store,and have been in many times,and never really had a problem,(personally)

However, I have been in the store and have heard the owner of the store being quite abusive to some customers, but again these customers are asking for a discount on already discounted goods,and although I dont agree with this sort of behavior, I do tend to agree with the owner,if you (as a business) advertise goods as cheap as possible,and then someone comes into your shop/business premises and tries to haggle about prices,I am pretty sure in the end it would do your head in,, and possibly this is the case,don`t know but only IMO,  

I have never had any online dealings with the (Golf Depot) and proberly never would,after reading some of the posts on here,So I cannot comment,


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Dec 30, 2013)

I phoned the shop up one time to ask if they had a particular type of Scotty putter available and to my absolute amazement a person answered the phone!

Whoever he was advised me to "call back later on because he was stood nowhere near the putters...... if i called back later on he might be upstairs then" 

Thats honestly true! 






kmdmr1 said:



			I live quite local to this store,and have been in many times,and never really had a problem,(personally)

However, I have been in the store and have heard the owner of the store being quite abusive to some customers, but again these customers are asking for a discount on already discounted goods,and although I dont agree with this sort of behavior, I do tend to agree with the owner,if you (as a business) advertise goods as cheap as possible,and then someone comes into your shop/business premises and tries to haggle about prices,I am pretty sure in the end it would do your head in,, and possibly this is the case,don`t know but only IMO,  

I have never had any online dealings with the (Golf Depot) and proberly never would,after reading some of the posts on here,So I cannot comment,
		
Click to expand...


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounds a complete loon to me. Avoid like the plague springs to mind


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 30, 2013)

I emailed them about a pair of Adidas shoes they had on special, and asked about postage as I was in Edinburgh. Their response was to 'come into the shop'.

I left it at that.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Dec 30, 2013)

BrizoH71 said:



			I emailed them about a pair of Adidas shoes they had on special, and asked about postage as I was in Edinburgh. Their response was to 'come into the shop'.

I left it at that.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure I could start up a little business here supplying all you guys,,
If anyone wants anything let me know,


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Dec 30, 2013)

bought some TM lethals as they were Â£5 cheaper than anywhere else. looked as if the 1st transaction hadn't worked so reordered.

wasn't sure about the second transaction as no email confirmation, nothing.

few days later, both orders turned up. was happy enough with the price and to accept both orders, as they were balls that will get used regardless, but wasn't impressed particularly with the online service.


----------



## Chris Newbold (Jun 7, 2014)

balaclava said:



			I can confirm pretty much what has been said here.  I ordered a black top from them and they sent me a white one.  I called them and they more told me I was being "too pickie"!  I posted it back asking for a refund, they said they never received it!  That said, I've bought a couple of other bits from them, balls and stuff on offer and they were a good price.  Don't expect any 'customer service' or any after sales service and expect a fight if you want to return anything for ANY reason.
		
Click to expand...

HA! Me too - returned a waterproof top which cost me Â£50+ and after no refund for several weeks I contacted them. Lo and behold, they had never received it back......... I was suspicious before but now this blog confirms what a disreputable company this is. 

What's more, I didn't learn my lesson quickly enough. I ordered a golf shirt in the sale and because their postage is Â£5 I also ordered a pair of socks. The socks arrived but with a note crossing the shirt out. "Sorry, out of stock" . What kind of website has out of stock goods still on there ( and before the IT proficient crowd criticise me, I checked again afterwards and it was STILL on there!). So I paid Â£8 for a Â£3 pair of socks. What a terrible company. Avoid if you can.


----------



## davidjdavison (Jun 22, 2014)

These guys are a complete shocker!!
i ordered 2 pairs of golf shoes to save on P&P and got one pair delivered. No communication why the other pair weren't delivered. Made contact and they ignored it. Then got a message about how busy they were with a stock clearance and couldn't respond. Finally got an e-mail which only said 'out of stock'. This is even though the shoes are still shown on their website as available.
No telephone number to make contact. Wrote another e-mail requesting refund - ignored. And another - ignored and have just tried again - which I also expect to be ignored.
Probably worst customer experience on-line ever. Use them at your peril!


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 9, 2014)

I emailed them yesterday morning asking if they had a jacket in stock as I wanted to buy it but needed it before the weekend and they haven't replied. I'll pay the difference from elsewhere.


----------



## chellie (Jul 9, 2014)

We've used them twice for clothing and golf balls without any problems.


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Sep 27, 2014)

One of my friends had one of their typical "customer service" experience last weekend. He bought a pair of footjoys from there about a year ago and they are leaking really badly. He originally contacted FJ who advised him to take his proof of purchase with the shoes back to the merchant he bought them from who should give him a new pair and the merchant would claim a pair back off FJ.

Ha ha as if! He basically got told to "get the Mod Edit out the shop" when he tried to take the shoes back


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Spaldo_2012 said:



			One of my friends had one of their typical "customer service" experience last weekend. He bought a pair of footjoys from there about a year ago and they are leaking really badly. He originally contacted FJ who advised him to take his proof of purchase with the shoes back to the merchant he bought them from who should give him a new pair and the merchant would claim a pair back off FJ.

Ha ha as if! He basically got told to "get the Mod Edit out the shop" when he tried to take the shoes back
		
Click to expand...

How long was the guarantee on the shoes?


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Sep 27, 2014)

Two years


----------



## r11john (Sep 27, 2014)

lordingsy said:



			Evening all. I ordered a putter from theses guys last Wednesday on the hope of it arriving by the weekend. I sent a polite email asking for a tracking number once dispatched as parcel farce struggle to deliver to my flat as they can't get in. I emailed both addresses on there website since Friday and I have not had a single response. I made calls during there advertised opening hours on saturday, Sunday, Monday and today. The phone has not been picked up once.

I decided to ring parcel farce when I got home from work and low and behold they have a parcel for me! Fantastic or so I thought. As soon as I left the house to collect it I had this voice in my head saying " I bet they have sent the wrong one and it's going to be nightmare trying to get a return"

So home I go and yes they have sent the wrong putter. I am absolutely fuming and concerned that I am not going to get my money back or be able to return it. 

I appreciate everyone makes mistakes just hope mine wasn't using golf depot.
		
Click to expand...

 no probs with this place. If any one puts an order I will happily travel to purchase the item.


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 28, 2014)

so the shoe warranty was for 2 years but this post is older than that!!!!!! look at dates on post and who drags up a post from 2012 !!!!!!!


----------



## effayjay (Sep 29, 2014)

Have taken back two jackets (different reasons) and a pair of Ashworth shoes that leaked in the last twelve months. All three items changed without a problem:thup:


----------



## MarkA (Sep 30, 2014)

Ive been in a couple of times and they are rammed with gear - I think you've got to remember if you want the lowest price you aren't going to get the best service, that said getting sent the wrong gear sucks. Id only use them if I could go in physically!


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 30, 2014)

ordered 7 doz callway balls from them yesterday. Tracking number received and so far so good.


----------



## Moxmeister (Oct 30, 2014)

Re: Golf Depot Chester

Just to begin to even up the "bad vibes" about this place. I was very wary about ordering 2 pairs of Footjoys only last Thursday after all the comments above, however, exactly the right order was received on Monday (courier even took notice of my note on the door and delivered it to a neighbour whilst I was out). Experience on this purchase was great! price brilliant! Would go back again


----------



## DanFST (Oct 31, 2014)

I annoyingly had my order of nike lunar 2's and hallway chrome + refunded. 

I reckon they sold out pretty quick as they were so cheap.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience of visiting the store? I'm in Chester at the end of the month and may part with some well earned birthday cash and wondered if the store is better than the online shop?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Has anyone had any experience of visiting the store? I'm in Chester at the end of the month and may part with some well earned birthday cash and wondered if the store is better than the online shop?
		
Click to expand...

Its actually a decent store, its like an aladdins cave full of gear and at least you can check before you buy.


----------



## Val (Jan 19, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Has anyone had any experience of visiting the store? I'm in Chester at the end of the month and may part with some well earned birthday cash and wondered if the store is better than the online shop?
		
Click to expand...

It's got tonnes of stock but don't expect the bells and whistles of AG, it's a warehouse with racking and shelves and a mezzanine floor, up stairs has a superb selection of bags, shoes, putters and second hand sets of irons


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 19, 2015)

Excellent. Cheers guys.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Feb 8, 2015)

Will be in the area the weekend and thinking of popping in.
Do they have a launch monitor at all? Thinking of getting some new wedges and would like a hit before I bought anything.


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 8, 2015)

No they don't have launch monitor. They will always price match or beat it by a bit but be warned if going to the shop. The owner is a bit obnoxious and bluntly rude most of the time. I shop there all the time, just brought some new spikeless shoe from there but I can't stand the bloke but when it's that cheap you can't argue.


----------



## matt71 (Feb 8, 2015)

How can the shop be still in business when the owner is as bad as he is? If the service is bobbins no matter how cheap I would shop somewhere else


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2015)

matt71 said:



			How can the shop be still in business when the owner is as bad as he is? If the service is bobbins no matter how cheap I would shop somewhere else
		
Click to expand...

Because most will ignore the poor customer services for cheap goods


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2015)

matt71 said:



			How can the shop be still in business when the owner is as bad as he is? If the service is bobbins no matter how cheap I would shop somewhere else
		
Click to expand...

It depends. He's hardly going to be on the Christmas card list is he so providing he's not an out and out tool and just plain talking then take advantage of the deals and save some cash.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 8, 2015)

I went last week and if the wife wasn't with me I could have spent easily a good hour looking through the clubs properly and seeing what I could find. The thing that I kind of liked about it was that it was totally different to AG or Direct Golf where nobody came over the try sell you something, you were left alone. The main disadvantage was being unable to test the clubs out, if I could have tried a few hybrids I would have bought one if it felt right.


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 8, 2015)

I do know friends who will not go there out of principle because he is a idiot.  I just don't talk to him unless i really have too.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Feb 9, 2015)

Am I right in thinking there will be more stock in store than there is online? Limited choice online.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Feb 9, 2015)

jak kez 187 said:



			Am I right in thinking there will be more stock in store than there is online? Limited choice online.
		
Click to expand...

Loads more stock in store,the place is huge and if you looking to buy anything, well worth a visit,


----------



## jak kez 187 (Feb 17, 2015)

kmdmr1 said:



			Loads more stock in store,the place is huge and if you looking to buy anything, well worth a visit,
		
Click to expand...

Well you weren't wrong, went on Friday never seen so much golf gear in all my life. Could have quite easily spent a small fortune, even though the prices were very good. Ended up with a Ping G25 4 wood, but got very tempted by the SLDR drivers they had for Â£150.

Staff seemed fine when I went, pretty helpful and not rude. Recommend anyone to go if you are near the area at any time, and i challenge you not to walk out without something!


----------



## Val (Feb 17, 2015)

I was also in on Friday, cracking deal near the door for a powacaddy twinline 4 for Â£100

Lots of good deals on shoes


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 17, 2015)

Val said:



			I was also in on Friday, cracking deal near the door for a powacaddy twinline 4 for Â£100

Lots of good deals on shoes
		
Click to expand...

Last time I looked on their web site they were knocking out Ecco Biom Hybrids at Â£99.  I appreciate that is not an inconsiderable sum of money and they are not the latest model, but they at that price they are great value and how much can a shoe change in one year?  If I didn't already have a pair I'd get some more!


----------



## Steve Coll (Feb 17, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Last time I looked on their web site they were knocking out Ecco Biom Hybrids at Â£99.  I appreciate that is not an inconsiderable sum of money and they are not the latest model, but they at that price they are great value and how much can a shoe change in one year?  If I didn't already have a pair I'd get some more!
		
Click to expand...

I went on Boxing Day and got a pair of ecco street for Â£50.


----------



## Val (Feb 17, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Last time I looked on their web site they were knocking out Ecco Biom Hybrids at Â£99.  I appreciate that is not an inconsiderable sum of money and they are not the latest model, but they at that price they are great value and how much can a shoe change in one year?  If I didn't already have a pair I'd get some more!
		
Click to expand...

They have them in a few sizes and colours. Almost pulled the trigger on a few pairs of shoes during my visit actually but in the end common sense prevailed and i bought nowt


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 4, 2015)

Folks, can a few people confirm that they are still legit.  Just about to drop a good few quid on a couple of purchases.  Just don't like the fact they don't have a telephone number and an AOL email address.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 4, 2015)

Actually, having read the thread have decided to give business to someone who actually cares for their customers.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2015)

Always been fine for me.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 4, 2015)

Ordered balls from them plenty of times with no issues. Never visited the shop to experience the customer service from that perspective.


----------



## moogie (Jul 4, 2015)

Purchased a set of irons recently,  delivered 48hrs after paying....:thup:

It is still a little strange they don't advertise a phone number though


----------



## matt611 (Jul 27, 2015)

Just thought I would day that I ordered some TM preferred x balls from these guys and the balls arrived very quickly.  The only fault was that communication was a little lacking


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 27, 2015)

Very good for balls. Never ordered any "hardware" though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 27, 2015)

matt611 said:



			Just thought I would day that I ordered some TM preferred x balls from these guys and the balls arrived very quickly.  The only fault was that communication was a little lacking
		
Click to expand...

Ditto from Tashyboy, although have seen them cheaper since.


----------



## caty1144 (Sep 20, 2015)

bought a package set of clubs from this place, but later sourced a set i liked more online. So i took the clubs back looking for a refund (they had never been used) Was promptly talked down to by the manager and given an inquisition about where i'd bought the new set of clubs from, including why i thought they were better than the set i'd bough from golf depot ! Extremely rude manger who seems to have forgotten about customer service ! Needless to say I didnt get my money back, as they have a no returns policy ! If in Chester avoid these cowboys at all costs !


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Uj



caty1144 said:



bought a package set of clubs from this place, but later sourced a set i liked more online. So i took the clubs back looking for a refund (they had never been used) Was promptly talked down to by the manager and given an inquisition about where i'd bought the new set of clubs from, including why i thought they were better than the set i'd bough from golf depot ! Extremely rude manger who seems to have forgotten about customer service ! Needless to say I didnt get my money back, as they have a no returns policy ! If in Chester avoid these cowboys at all costs !

Click to expand...

The annoying thing is if you had bought them on line then they would have had to accept your return and issue a refund.

Playing devil's advocate for a moment, they sold you the clubs in good faith and you were happy to conclude the transaction and hand over your cash.  It's not their fault you found something more to your liking after the purchase.


----------



## caty1144 (Sep 20, 2015)

it was the attitude of the manager, and the complete lack of customer care that annoyed me, more than their returns policy to be honest


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes that is very poor.  

If it was my shop I would have accepted the clubs back and given you a voucher or store credit.

Would have shown you that they were willing to bend their rules and you wouldn't have been left with a set of clubs you don't want.

Short term view by the shop.

Just a pity that you didn't buy on-line


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 20, 2015)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Uj

The annoying thing is if you had bought them on line then they would have had to accept your return and issue a refund.

Playing devil's advocate for a moment, they sold you the clubs in good faith and you were happy to conclude the transaction and hand over your cash.  It's not their fault you found something more to your liking after the purchase.
		
Click to expand...

Also shops are inundated with returns that have allegedly never been worn , used, played etc etc. And they know in most cases they have. Not saying this was the case here but you can understand why some shops are sceptical when people return things that are not faulty and were fine when the person bought them.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 20, 2015)

caty1144 said:



bought a package set of clubs from this place, but later sourced a set i liked more online. So i took the clubs back looking for a refund (they had never been used) Was promptly talked down to by the manager and given an inquisition about where i'd bought the new set of clubs from, including why i thought they were better than the set i'd bough from golf depot ! Extremely rude manger who seems to have forgotten about customer service ! Needless to say I didnt get my money back, as they have a no returns policy ! If in Chester avoid these cowboys at all costs !

Click to expand...

*I can't see why you should get your money back, nor what the shop has done wrong. You bought a set which you later decided you didn't like - TOUGH!

As to them not having a returns policy... I suggest you read section 5 in their Returns Policy - well bless my soul, they do have a Returns Policy.

They do offer a credit note for an unused product, not a refund - its in black and white in their RETURNS POLICY, which you say they have not got! This is over and above your statutory rights and is a good faith offer to try and meet the customer half way.

Sorry, not impressed with your complaint(whinging whine) one little bit.*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 20, 2015)

Seems very sad that post 2 is a massive whinge and to be honest the whole thing seems a bit farcical in terms of you buying something you seemingly wanted to buy and then decide to return because you then find something cheaper later on. Perhaps your own attitude demanding a refund didn't help especially if you used the same tone as you have on here


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 25, 2017)

Just posted afresh thread on Golf Depot - and then saw this. i am out of pocket for a pair of shoes that i posted back and they want me to produce proof of delivery. they were posted Royal mail with the original order in package and this was after i asked how to send back and if they arrange or me - the 5 word answer saying "post to below address" and me not getting recorded delivery seems to give them open season to put the onus of receipt on me. In 46 years i have never had a package not turn up - maybe it didn't but i doubt it very much!


----------



## Spaldo_2012 (Dec 28, 2017)

If you all want a laugh... check out some of the Google reviews for Chester Golf Depot. In particular, the managers responses to unhappy customers. Absolutely hideous customer service!


----------



## jimba101 (Dec 28, 2017)

Spaldo_2012 said:



			If you all want a laugh... check out some of the Google reviews for Chester Golf Depot. In particular, the managers responses to unhappy customers. Absolutely hideous customer service!
		
Click to expand...

The guy who took his chipper to the driving range is a highlight of mine  :rofl:


----------



## hovis (Dec 28, 2017)

bloody hell.  the managers responses are dreadful.   funny too


----------



## matt71 (Dec 28, 2017)

Why would anyone want to buy anything from them? Reading the replies from the owner is shocking and surprised nobody has thumped him yet for the way he has treated customers!


----------



## turkish (Dec 28, 2017)

matt71 said:



			Why would anyone want to buy anything from them? Reading the replies from the owner is shocking and surprised nobody has thumped him yet for the way he has treated customers!
		
Click to expand...

Because they are dirt cheap on a lot of items... Iâ€™ve taken a chance on a few occasions and not been let down yet but Iâ€™m aware it could be a matter of time


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 28, 2017)

I'd never buy online but the shop is great. Loads of stock and there's always a bargain to be had. 

They're currently doing Zstars for Â£20 a dozen.


----------



## LCW (Dec 29, 2017)

For all the **** this shop and guy seems to be getting I can only give my experiences. 

I have only ever been the shop not bought online and the owner could not have been better with me. Last time I went in I was looking at the 2017 m2 driver and fairway woods second hand. They were decent prices but none had a shaft/head combo that I wanted. He seen me looking for a while and came to help. Told him my predicament that I had found two heads (looked like they had been hit once at the most but not the shafts I wanted)  then he simply asked what shaft I wanted for each. 

60 seconds later he pulled them both out of the brand new m2 driver and fairway and said here you go and if they don't work bring them back in and we will change them. I was thrilled and went on my way. The fairway was not working as well as liked so I took it back and and had no issue changing that shaft for another as promised no quibble. I ended up buying another driving iron and and pair of Ecco shoes. 

It will always be my first port of call for something in the future. 

Im not naive enough to see people have not had problems but it's been completely fine with me.


----------



## jusme (Dec 29, 2017)

It is hilarious to read - but as said its so cheap its almost worth getting abused. He's becoming a bit of a legend. I'm sure at times he just doing and saying what many retailers would love to do. Some customers are shocking. That said I'm amazed trading standards and the likes are not looking at his business


----------



## User2021 (Dec 29, 2017)

I would always take Google reviews with a pinch of salt.

You can reply, but I don't know anyone who has had a bad one removed.

Its very easy to set up email accounts, and leave bad reviews.

From the otherside of the fence my own businesses Google reviews are awful - but we know a fair % have never ever shopped with us, so its people with a n other motive or even competitors.
In contrast our Facebook reviews are very good, as people can't hide behind a fake email address.


Some of the owners responses are great, you wouldn't believe the amount of "customers" who try things on, with returns, prices and make crazy demands or else.
Its a horrible culture.


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd never buy online but the shop is great. Loads of stock and there's always a bargain to be had.
		
Click to expand...

100% with you there, I always pop in when Iâ€™m in Chester


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Notice how people only really kick off if there is an issue to report!??


----------



## jusme (Jan 1, 2018)

rob_golf1 said:



			Notice how people only really kick off if there is an issue to report!??
		
Click to expand...

This is totally true as positive experiences get reported a whole lot less as a percentage. That's life and if it were only for the negative reviews I would have no issue with using this company, but negative reviews are not the only information being shared! The owner's responses has enlightened customers as to what type of business is being run. Take your chances


----------

